

Ask HN: Entepreneurs, what're your favorite motivational songs?  - inodeman

Songs to get you fired up, that will get you back up after you fell, make you mappy, etc.<p>Thanx
======
nolite
For the love of Money - Thanks OJay's. Thanks again Trump

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ll3uipTO-4A>

------
trafficlight
notarapper - Read a Book

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlKL_EpnSp8>

